
What salary should a CEO at a startup take? - algirau
https://engineernola.com/2016/05/23/what-salary-should-a-ceo-at-a-startup-take/
======
sharemywin
It would be interesting if you made insider trading legal but you had to
disclose the information you traded on.

~~~
algirau
You'd remove the whole point of gaining an edge, rendering the trade moot.

~~~
jeremysmyth
Nope. You're ignoring the timing.

If I sell _and then_ disclose a failure in regulatory compliance that requires
a redesign, or buy _and then_ disclose the R&D breakthrough, I've won.

~~~
algirau
insider trading =/= failure in regulatory compliance.

